# 135G Salty



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Build Log is Here

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=41863

New vid


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

awsome tank. what bulb combo are you using? It has just the right amount of blue tinge to the tank.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks... 

Fixture is a 60" ATI Sunpower with

Giesemann 4 actinic,1 purple 1 10K


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Very Nice !!!

Super Blue


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great, even though I could only see five pictures of your build progress  ... Great video, the Nasso is nice, they are so personable; now I miss mine 

How are you liking the Sunpower, I used to have the 10*80 Powermodule, that was a beast?

Do you have a closed loop or are the lines in the back wall for return?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Like the sunpower... Untill i find a Nice LED set up .

Yes i have a closedloop as well.

I have four jets for the closed loop and the outside top are my return.


----------

